# Changing WINEPREFIX on FreeBSD



## Smernviki (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here. I'm running FreeBSD 8.2-RC3, and I've got a short question about Wine.

Short question, with hopefully a short answer:
How do I change the Wineprefix on FreeBSD (8.2-RC3)?

I'm using the latest Wine from ports. The usual (Linux) command doesn't seem to work (*$ export WINEPREFIX=~/.wineprefix*)

Thanks in advance,
Nick.


----------



## rusty (Feb 18, 2011)

What's the output of `% echo $SHELL`?


----------



## Smernviki (Feb 18, 2011)

/bin/csh


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2011)

Smernviki said:
			
		

> The usual (Linux) command doesn't seem to work ($ export WINEPREFIX=~/.wineprefix)


This is (ba)sh syntax, you are using csh. The equivelant (t)csh syntax is:
[cmd=]setenv WINEPREFIX ~/.wineprefix[/cmd]


----------



## Smernviki (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

